# Windows 8 - Fascinate not recognised



## xtrimsky (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey,

I have a computer with Windows 8 (I don't have 7), and I would like to be able to develop on Android on it. I have an Ubuntu install for that currently, but Ubuntu is only useful for that, I would prefer to get rid of it and having everything on Windows 8.

I have installed the ICS THS Build 12 on my Samsung Fascinate. After trying a lot of different drivers I can connect the phone to my PC and use it as a flashdrive. But neither Eclipse nor DroidExplorer is detecting my phone.

I know that with ICS, it needs different drivers. Does someone have a working link for these drivers for Windows 8 ?
Is there maybe something wrong with adb ?

Thank you


----------



## xtrimsky (Mar 11, 2012)

"adb devices" does not list my device


----------



## xtrimsky (Mar 11, 2012)

I have actually figured this out myself, to help anyone here is a quick tutorial

1) Download http://files.pervychine.com/android/fascinate_adb_windows8_drivers.zip and extract it anywhere
2) You need to disable driver signature enforcement on Windows 8, if you don't know how to, look for tutorial
3) Go into Device Manager, find SCH-I500 and say you want to update drivers.
4) Select to browse in computer to find drivers, indicate the folder where you extracted my files


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

I know this is pretty old but this worked perfectly. Just installed windows 8 the other day and am getting everything running as normal. Thanks!


----------

